# PRESS RELEASE: Sennheiser Introduces 'Universal' Headsets with Full Smartphone Compatibility, Based on Three of its Most Popular Headphones



## joe

*Sennheiser Introduces 'Universal' Headsets with Full Smartphone Compatibility, Based on Three of its Most Popular Headphones*
   
_HD 219s, HD 429s and MM 70s All Include Integrated Microphones and are Compatible with Latest Smartphones from BlackBerry, Apple, Samsung and HTC_
   
*OLD LYME, Conn. – May 9, 2013* – Audio specialist Sennheiser announced that it is introducing a new line of 'Universal' headsets, all of which are fully compatible with today's latest smartphone devices from companies like BlackBerry, Apple, Samsung and HTC. The new headsets, which are based on some of Sennheiser's most successful models, include the HD 219s on-the-ear headset, the HD 429 around-the-ear headset and the MM 70s ear canal headset.
   
  Sennheiser's new Universal headsets are compatible with virtually all smartphone brands and models, including recent models such as the BlackBerry Z10, Apple iPhone 5, Samsung Galaxy S4 and the HTC One. Each model offers consumers integrated capabilities to manage phone calls, play and pause music, change tracks and adjust the volume, making them perfect for listening and communicating while on the go. Most importantly, each new headset model delivers authentic and detailed stereo sound from Sennheiser. 
   
*HD 219s*
   

   

   
  The HD 219s is an on-the-ear universal headset ($79.95), delivering vibrant sound and punchy bass. Its closed back design blocks outside noise so users can hear both music and calls without interference. The HD 219s' high-output neodymium magnets help deliver the perfect combination of precise stereo sound and a powerful bass response, while its in-line remote control, make taking calls a snap.
   
*HD 429s*
   

   

   
  With the HD 429s around-the-ear universal headset ($99.95), users can enjoy Sennheiser sound quality anywhere — while never missing a call. The HD 429s, which delivers outstanding audio performance with a smooth bass response, is compatible with all smartphones and features a closed-back design, helping isolate against ambient noise. Management of calls and tracks is facilitated via the convenient in-line remote control. 
   
*MM 70s*
   

   

   
  Based on one of Sennheiser most popular ear-canal models, the MM 70s universal headset ($99.95) enables users to easily manage music and communication while on the move. Featuring a pair of neodymium magnets that help deliver lifelike sound, the Sennheiser MM 70s also feature a noise isolating design that makes having conversations in noisy locations much easier. The MM 70s also includes an in-line remote and is compatible with virtually any smartphone, simplifying user control of both music and communications.
   
  The new HD 219s, HD 429s and the MM 70s are available now.


----------



## anthonycarbajal

Seems like Sennheiser is making quite an effort to appeal to average consumers. In-line mics mean portable amps aren't likely to be used, and most people in the market for headphones are looking for only bass. Overall, I'm sure sound quality will suffer


----------



## Steely Dan

I'd actually consider the 219s or 429s for home use, it would be nice to talk on the phone using a regular comfortable on ear or over ear set of headphones.


----------



## Orakurumi

Hope the plebs catch on ^^


----------



## RamblinE

Something I can use with my Blackberry?!


----------



## Elektrospeed

Great! Good companies like Sennheiser should grow, this will definetly boost sales.


----------



## Jepu

I've got the older MM70i which seems to be very close to the MM70s. They were perhaps a little bit to the warm side, but surprisingly neutral for that price range. Very comfortable all-rounders though the first pair I had didn't last a year in almost-daily use.
   
  Reading Senn's own site, "natural sound reproduction" has been changed to "stereo sound with enhanced bass response" on MM70s. I'm not sure if people on these forums would be too happy about that change but sounds like this is the will of the average consumer nowadays.


----------



## Arkyle

The HD 2XX series have always offered great value and I like the fact that they are finally including remotes and mics in more models of the line. Sennheiser really needs to do this with more headphones. Turning them into headsets makes a huge difference to the average consumer.


----------



## zain

joe said:


> *Sennheiser Introduces 'Universal' Headsets with Full Smartphone Compatibility, Based on Three of its Most Popular Headphones*
> 
> _HD 219s, HD 429s and MM 70s All Include Integrated Microphones and are Compatible with Latest Smartphones from BlackBerry, Apple, Samsung and HTC_
> 
> ...


The sennheiser mm70s don't have a non tangle wire do they ?


----------



## alejenda12

Wow it is really awesome.
  I would love to try this at my home.
  This seems to me a pretty cool stuff to enjoy.....


----------



## Steely Dan

One thing I'd like to see is the release of an inline mic/controller for the Momentum with the android support of these ones.


----------



## daexactbb

nice to see small stepping stones for more widespread mics in headphones. hopefully in the future most will have them


----------



## alejenda12

Hey, Really it's a pretty cool one.Nice to try............


----------



## Arvan

I bought the mm70s, sounds great out of a phone. Good enough for daily commute and work outs. The cable feels very fragile i´m afraid. If anything breaks on these it´s going to be the cable..And the microphone works great on a newer android phone ( same connector as the iphone ) and sound quality during phone calls is actually very very good.


----------



## Nicklasb

Quote: 





steely dan said:


> One thing I'd like to see is the release of an inline mic/controller for the Momentum with the android support of these ones.


 
  i have the Momentum with my IP5 but my friend tested them with his Samsung Galaxy s2 and the controls etc worked. I'm not saying they work with anything like these new "universal" but even the existing products that only "officially" support apple products work with some android phones.


----------



## Steely Dan

Quote: 





nicklasb said:


> i have the Momentum with my IP5 but my friend tested them with his Samsung Galaxy s2 and the controls etc worked. I'm not saying they work with anything like these new "universal" but even the existing products that only "officially" support apple products work with some android phones.


 
  That's interesting, the forward/back controls don't work with my Korean market Note (SHV-E160S) running Jellybean, however the mic does work, which is the most important feature anyway.  I'll have to try them with some other android phones.


----------



## Arvan

Well since about 1,5 years there is a "eu" standard kind of thing when it comes to the wiring of the 3,5mm jack. Iphone and everyone else these days have the same connector and should work. However i believe that apple has some sort of patent going on on the volume buttons. I´m not 100% about this though so please fill me in. 
   
  The galaxy S2 was samsungs first phone to have this "standard jack". I have the s2 and previously i had the glaxy S ( which did not work )


----------



## Thlayli

We could use more quality headsets instead of the 20 dollar thing that breaks after 2 weeks, i just wish they got something like a TalkThrough tech on the Sennheiser sets. price shouldn't be an issue if it can be used as a universal headset since you would only need one for all situations


----------



## autoteleology

The only surprising thing about this is that Sennheiser is _just now_ catching up to doing this. They're seriously late the party.
   
  I'd be more impressed if Sennheiser moved more headphones to detachable cables, and created a standard advanced functionality cable that works between them seamlessly (a compact magnetically secured 2.5mm jack comes to mind).


----------



## orky87

About time, sick of seeing Creative and Logitech stuff. I can see VOIP people going for these I know I would.


----------



## rooje

Seems to me they are securing a place in the market. Good for them.
  Having said that, it somehow does not feel audiophile when it has a mic/remote on it, but what do I know


----------



## city98

It's about time!


----------



## Invalid

Can anyone compare the mm70i and mm70s? I lost my mm70i and would like to know if there will be any improvement in sq if i get the 70s instead.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Invalid

Bump!


----------



## derp4life

would never bring HD219 or HD429 outdoor...


----------



## Invalid

Bump!


----------



## Seegs108

Finally. I hate when companies add features that only iphone users can use. There's a simple volume rocker on my v-moda crossfade LPs that I can't use on my HTC One. Glad to see companies making things work across all platforms.


----------



## StarMenace

I've been thinking about getting either the MM70s or the Audio Technica ATH-CKM500iS, any of you guys prefer to chime in on which is better of the two? I'm really looking for the best sounding in-ear set with in-line mic for use on Android phones. These two seem like they're up there as far as this category is concerned. What do y'all think?


----------

